

How to Raise Prices Without Pissing Your Customers Off - ryanmerket
http://blog.freshplum.com/raise-prices-without-pissing-customers/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=5088625

======
wspeirs
Another great way to do this is to increase prices with a new version of a
product or service. You're then no longer raising the price, but releasing
something new. If you really want to be sneaky, you can simultaneously
discontinue the "old" product or service as well. This is in-line with
explaining to the consumer why you're increasing the price... because it's
new!

